# USA (United Schutzhund Club) & AKC registration



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Does anyone out there know how long it typically takes to get the USA registration on a pup?


----------



## Dana McMahan (Apr 5, 2006)

Its my understanding that USA is very efficient with scorebooks and memberships .... less than a month for both of those ....so I would imagine their fairly quick on registrations as well.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Answered my own question. Right now USA is backed up so they are way behind in getting registrations out. Has to do with the big show.


----------

